# Whadda think?



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

What do you think about this setup? I would get the one with the winch and plow. She says there are about 1,000 miles on that machine. I wanted a toy but moving snow would certainly be a bonus. In your opinion is this a good machine, durable, power wise etc. Is that a good plow? Also is this a good price? I have more pictures i can email you, PM me your email address and I will send them off.

http://westslope.craigslist.org/rvs/1183680543.html

Comes with Dealer installed winch (Assumed to be Polaris brand 2,500#) Appx. $400
Dealer installed plow (thought to be a Glacier II) Not sure on the value
Rear rack, pretty sure its a Lock and ride Rear Cargo Box Appx. $200

Thanks for your thoughts, they are much appreciated.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not a polaris guy so I can talk about the worth of the machine and how it will hold up but seems to me to great deal.

but I run Honda's so I can't comment much about it.

good luck with your quest.

How wide is the Plow?
for that size ATV you can have a 60" plow and push it pretty easy.
and what is the area your gonna plow with?


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Im not sure what size the blade is, i would be doing a driveway about 30X30 or so and some neighbors driveways. I have a good snowblower though if the snow gets to deep. 
The main goal is having a toy, not plowing. 
Just wanted your guys opinions on this machine,


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

depends on miles. and how many issues its had since they have had it. iv got a 08 50 carb sportsman. it dose great for plowing. its got all the power ill need. new there around $6k. a plow would be another $500-$600. id go take a good look at it, drive it. see if everything works. but seems like a nice price. the polaris winch is abour $400ish. but iv seen alota people have issues with the polaris winches. sounds like ther pretty cheaply made. if you have cash id say go a bit lower round $4600 and wave the cash it in front of them. cash always talks. worse they could say is no.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your just doing driveway's with it the bigger the blade the better. 
if you also due sidewalks then Blade width can cause you problems.

You should have all types of power for pushing snow the ATV's lack is the traction department.

if you like the Polaris ATV's then go for it.

good luck with your quest.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

ok the quad i was talking about is probly gone. But i test drove one yesterday 2006 Sportsman 800 Twin, with winch and Cycle country State plow, probably 52".
I know that its a good ATV, how about the plow are they any good?

Also will the 800 have enough power for plowing????


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i think an 800 will have all the power you need and then some. it may evon need a bigger blade. 52" seems small for an 800. iv got a 54" blade thats home made. the only issue i have is the wheeler will want to go to the side when iv got it angled. other than that. traction is great. also make shure you have extra gas. there a sucker!!! lol. i dont know to much about cycle country plows. but they do make good equipment. any plow will work. aslong as your not slaming into snow piles and least some what aware of whats under the ground. cement heaves and what not.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Put a deposit on the 800 today!! Floured it and it put a pit in my stomach, thats some good stuff there. Will buy it tomarrow, post pics when i get a chance.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

good going. have fun...


----------

